# How Many Apps Do You Have on Your Fire?



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Just out of curiosity and to get an idea, how many apps on average do you guys have on your Fire?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I've only got 36 on mine so far. Mostly preschool games and a few for me.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

61 on the device, 66 in the cloud (which of course includes the ones on the device)....

Betsy


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I feel like such an app ho...I have over 130...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And here I thought I was one...I feel much better now.



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As I think this is a good question and will get a lot of responses, I'm going to split out your question, MLPmom!

Betsy


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow.  I have 67.  Way more than I though I had.  I probably don't have the need for any more.  I do watch the app of the day though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

I've gotta have like 50 or 60.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I only have 12, but I just received my Fire a few days ago.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

21 on the device 51 in the cloud.  There are at least a few in the cloud that haven't been redownloaded since I had to do a factory reset.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

43 on my device and 55 in the cloud.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have 73 of which 28 are installed on the Fire.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Only 37


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, you got a head start on the rest of us, you Android device owner you...

Betsy


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

50 in the cloud; 33 on the device.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Not many! I would be curious to know what some of your favorite apps are for the Fire.

_<<I've started a separate thread for Recommendations:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,94193.0.html --Betsy>>_


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Someone Nameless said:


> Not many! I would be curious to know what some of your favorite apps are for the Fire.


Bejeweled, Word For Friends and Goodreads definitely!!!! I use those EVERY DAY! Other favorites are Pandora, Netflix, and Solitaire. My BF is hooked on Angry Birds!


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm such a slacker.

I have a (rooted) color nook.  I have the kindle app on it.  That's all.  Two.

Do live wallpapers count?  I think I have three of those...


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

55 in the cloud - 32 installed. My favorite apps are Screen Filter (sideloaded), goodreads, evernote, yahoo mail, dropbox and file expert.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BarbaraKE said:


> I'm such a slacker.
> 
> I have a (rooted) color nook. I have the kindle app on it. That's all. Two.
> 
> Do live wallpapers count? I think I have three of those...


Well, as the question is how many apps do you have on your Fire...no, none of them count, Barbara! Nice try, though. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, you got a head start on the rest of us, you Android device owner you...
> 
> Betsy


Well, that is true. . . . I didn't count additional apps I got from the Android market that are on my Xoom because. . .well. . .it's not a Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> Not many! I would be curious to know what some of your favorite apps are for the Fire.


Here's a game  that I can waste time with for HOURS. It's called 'Random Mahjong'; this is a link to the free version but there's an 'ad free' version for $1.99. . . .it actually came up for free a while back.

There's also a 'Yahtzee' knockoff called "Simple Dice" that is good if you've just got a few minutes:  You can play a round pretty quickly. This link is to the paid version (only 99¢) but there's a free version as well, which is actually the one I've got.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've started a separate thread for recommendations...


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've started a separate thread for recommendations...
> 
> 
> Betsy


Oops. . .hadn't gotten there yet. . .I reposted to that thread.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

49.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

69 and two more in the cloud.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I wasn't sure how many would be too many. I didn't know how much room they would take up. Mostly my children will be playing the apps and they wanted quite a few of them (thankfully a lot of them are free) but I wasn't sure if around 80 apps was too many for the device. 

I have the Fire (yay) but it is for Christmas so it hasn't been registered yet or anything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's what the Fire 'technical details' page says about the On Device Storage:



> 8GB internal (approximately 6GB available for user content). That's enough for *80 apps*, plus 10 movies or 800 songs or 6,000 books.


I bolded the bit about apps. . .who knew we'd be getting so close so fast!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

After reading what they say we can hold I thought maybe I miscounted so I went back and counted again...and I do have 131.  I had 144 when it gave me errors and wouldn't let me load any more.  For now it is happy (as am I) so I believe we can go over that 80 app spec.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Ann and Teri, I think I must have missed the bolded part that you posted Ann when reading the specs. Good to know you can go over that number though. 
I know there is no way I will probably have that many movies on it at any given time.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

More than I thought...I have 105 in the cloud and 53 installed, which includes a couple sideloads.  I'm sort of an App-aholic.  My Android phone has too many to count, from both Amazon and the Android market.


----------

